# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  "ميتيورا" الأرض اليونانية العجيبة بين الجبال الخلابه

## هدوء عاصف

*ميتيورا 


 تعني الصخور المعلقة في الهواء أو في السماء وهي أحد أكبر وأهم تجمعات  الأديرة في اليونان وتأتي بالأهمية بعد جبل آثوس ، بنيت الأديرة على صخور  عمودية في الحافة الشمالية من سهل ثيسالي قرب نهر وجبال بيندوس التي تقع في  وسط اليونان ، منطقة ميتيورا تتكون من ست أديرة ، وتعتبر من أهم معالم  الجذب السياحي في اليونان ، ميتيورا مدرجة من ضمن قائمة التراث العالمي  لمنظمة اليونيسكو منذ عام 1988 ، 

لم يكن بالإمكان الوصول إلى أعلى الصخرة بسهولة ، فقد شيد الرهبان الأوائل  سلالم بسيطة عبر زج الخشب في ثقوب داخل الصخور ، وكانوا يصعدون من خلالها  حتى يبلغوا الكهوف الطبيعية التي أصبحت ملجأهم المتين ، وضع الخشب من مختلف  أنواعه وأشكاله ليوحي بأنه عش للطيور ، كان نظام البكرة والحبل يستخدم  لحمل الطعام والشراب لرجال الدين ، وكانت الحبال الوسيلة الوحيدة التي  تربطهم بالعالم الخارجي ،




 لنذهب في جولة مصورة لميتيورا 












































* *
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*سبحآن الخالق جبال في غاية الروعة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
عدنا من جديد إلى جولاتك السياحية بجمالها و طبيعتها ولمسات طرحك للمواضيع ، أسعدني جداً التعرف على هذه المنطقة ، أبدعت بهذا الطرح ، دمت ودام مداد عطائك .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*اول اشي تبارك الله احسن الخالقين على هيك طبيعة وجبالها الخلابة

تاني اشي .. شو مبدعين اللي بنوا المبنى بأعلى القمة وبتوقع انه اطلالة أكثر من راااائعة ..

عنجد يا هدوء صور بتجلي القلب من روعتها .. مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

----------


## shams spring

*يا الله ما احلى الطبيعة جد شي ساااااااااااااااحر ..... مناظر بتجنن ....* :Smile: * متل الخيال*  :Smile: 
*يسلموووووو هدوء ,,, شيء رائع*  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## اليتيم العماني

القلب يعشق كل جميل .

----------

